# True LoopHole to find out Results Now



## MegaPE

This has been posted once before, but it always gets buried.

Receiving the survey is a joke. Don't pay attention to that noise.

This method works 2 or 3 weeks before scores get releases to your state board. So it is active at the moment. First step I will prove that this is true.

1. log into your MyNCEES.

2. Click on Register for an exam

3. Click on Fundamentals of Engineering tab. Regardless of what discipline you took your FE exam, you will see "exam of this type has already been passed" all in red for all disciplines.

The above shows this method is true.

4. Now click on Principles and Practice of Engineering tab. *If you are able to register* for PE chemical, PE environmental, PE Nuclear, etc it means *you failed the exam*. My co-worker's account his tabs are green is able to register. On my account it is unavailable in red font.

you're welcome


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MegaPE said:


> Receiving the survey is a joke. Don't pay attention to that noise.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Not today, Francis.  Not today.


----------



## roy167

It is available , so that means I failed.


----------



## Matt Skillet

What's all this about?


----------



## Matt Skillet

roy167 said:


> It is available , so that means I failed.


You're a bad man.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Jeebus, this again?


----------



## Mercy

Have mercy, dear EB folks. We are worried enough, what’s up with all this games?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mercy said:


> Have mercy, dear EB folks. We are worried enough, what’s up with all this games?


You will understand when you’re on the other side, trust me. We do it not because we hate you, but because we like you...and we poke fun at those we like.


----------



## roy167

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You will understand when you’re on the other side, trust me. We do it not because we hate you, but because we like you...and we poke fun at those we like.


What's all this with cryptic posts? Is this loophole a joke  or for real? 

Logically thinking, it seems plausible as, if you passed, then registration should not be available to you. This is what is getting me worried. 

It seems implausible, as the results are still 4 weeks out there, if the board already got the results, they won't take 4 weeks to disseminate.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

The survey is different for those who passed and those who failed. Different questions asked.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

roy167 said:


> What's all this with cryptic posts? Is this loophole a joke  or for real?
> 
> Logically thinking, it seems plausible as, if you passed, then registration should not be available to you. This is what is getting me worried.
> 
> It seems implausible, as the results are still 4 weeks out there, if the board already got the results, they won't take 4 weeks to disseminate.


It's a joke.

If I go into NCEES, I can register for any of the FE exams as it doesn't show up in my NCEES account since I took the FE prior to October 2010 when they made that upgrade. Any of the CBT exams are available for me to register for but none of the pen &amp; paper exams.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

roy167 said:


> Is this loophole a joke  or for real?


I actually have no idea. I haven’t tried it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In all seriousness, I checked my NCEES and I cannot register for any other PE exam, since I already passed mine. That doesn’t mean anything about whether the OP is correct, though...I guess ya’ll who are waiting will need to check daily and let us know if it’s true or false.


----------



## RadioBox

fake news...Maybe...Anyone else can truly confirm this?


----------



## Fissy_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> In all seriousness, I checked my NCEES and I cannot register for any other PE exam, since I already passed mine. That doesn’t mean anything about whether the OP is correct, though...I guess ya’ll who are waiting will need to check daily and let us know if it’s true or false.


You are right. I tried it as well and it's all red...saying exam of this type has already been passed. Then my question is how does other people that claimed to be PE in two or three different disciplines registered for the exams?


----------



## RadioBox

roy167 said:


> It seems implausible, as the results are still 4 weeks out there, if the board already got the results, they won't take 4 weeks to disseminate﻿﻿.


NCEES is the organization that grades the exam and comes up with the cutscores for all exams. Then they release the grades to the state boards. Once the state board has the grades the state board gives permission to NCEES to post the grades into our ncees account.

So, really NCEES is the first to have our grades. 

I'm not going to check my account. If this is true, it is a crummy way of finding out.


----------



## LockeKole

This is false. I passed in October and an hour before my results posted I could still register for all the PE exams. One hour later I had the green pass sign and then couldn't register for any exams from that point on. The true way to get your results early is constantly spam F5. Once you hit the 1,000,000 mark for refreshes they give you a pity pass.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fissy_PE said:


> You are right. I tried it as well and it's all red...saying exam of this type has already been passed. Then my question is how does other people that claimed to be PE in two or three different disciplines registered for the exams?


I wouldn’t be surprised if NCEES provides registration access if you call their support.


----------



## RadioBox

LockeKole said:


> This is false. I passed in October and an hour before my results posted I could still register for all the PE exams. One hour later I had the green pass sign and then couldn't register for any exams from that point on. *The true way to get your results early is constantly spam F5. Once you hit the 1,000,000 mark for refreshes they give you a pity pass. ﻿*


LOL, I believed you until I read the last 2 sentences.


----------



## roy167

RadioBox said:


> NCEES is the organization that grades the exam and comes up with the cutscores for all exams. Then they release the grades to the state boards. Once the state board has the grades the state board gives permission to NCEES to post the grades into our ncees account.
> 
> So, really NCEES is the first to have our grades.
> 
> I'm not going to check my account. If this is true, it is a crummy way of finding out.


That's what I meant, NCEES has the scores first and they are the ones to update the website, they then give it to your state board . Assuming NCEES already updated the scores and I see few greens , that means the state board got the results , so why would state board take 4 weeks? Is what I was thinking but this is all speculation and even if one assumption is not right then everything falls apart.


----------



## RadioBox

roy167 said:


> That's what I meant, NCEES has the scores first and they are the ones to update the website, they then give it to your state board . Assuming NCEES already updated the scores and I see few gre﻿ens , that means th﻿e state board got the results , so why would state board take 4 weeks? Is what I was thinking but this is all speculation and even if one assumption is not right then everything falls apart.


Judging from past exam cycle, scores will be posted in 2 weeks. I am thinking before, on, or the day after May 8.

If the stateboard does have our grades at the moment I don't know why they would wait to release them until 2 weeks from now.

The bad thing about this "loophole" is that it seems somewhat credible. The survey you can quickly dismiss as b.s. easily, but not so much this one.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'd like to point out that this is @MegaPE only post and they joined 16 hours ago (as of 1207pm EST). And made this post right after they joined.

It's trolling.


----------



## Mercy

LyceeFruit said:


> I'd like to point out that this is @MegaPE only post and they joined 16 hours ago (as of 1207pm EST). And made this post right after they joined.
> 
> It's trolling.


That was the first red flag for me. Second, he/she started with “don’t believe the survey story” but trust mine. In my experience, liars try to discredit others first before selling you their BS. I interact with attorneys in my job. Let’s just say, I can smell liars from a mile away 

Btw, I checked mine. See screenshot, I refuse to accept pass or failure until I get the results.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Mercy said:


> That was the first red flag for me. Second, he/she started with “don’t believe the survey story” but trust mine. In my experience, liars try to discredit others first before selling you their BS. I interact with attorneys in my job. Let’s just say, I can smell liars from a mile away
> 
> Btw, I checked mine. See screenshot, I refuse to accept pass or failure until I get the results.
> View attachment 12860


Same, I checked mine when this popped up LAST TIME. I'm too lazy to post a screenshot (plus I don't know how). But this whole thing doesn't hold true, especially for those of us (me) who took the FE before NCEES created the MyNCEES page. My FE results don't show up in MyNCEES so I can register for the FE


----------



## RadioBox

Mercy said:


> That was the first red flag for me. Second, he/she started with “don’t believe the survey story” but trust mine. In my experience, liars try to discredit others first before selling you their BS. I interact with attorneys in my job. Let’s just say, I can smell liars from a mile away
> 
> Btw, I checked mine. See screenshot, I refuse to accept pass or failure until I get the results.
> View attachment 12860


op says chemical, nuclear, and environmental are available. Do those say unavailable as well? Please show a screen shot of those disciplines.


----------



## RadioBox

Mercy said:


> Second, he/she started with “don’t believe the survey story” but trust mine. In my experience, liars try to discredit others first before selling you their BS. I interact with attorneys in my job. Let’s just say, I can smell liars from a mile away


To be fair, the survey story is a joke.  Ask any long member in this forum, and if they are honest they will cop to it.


----------



## daydreambeliever

RadioBox said:


> op says chemical, nuclear, and environmental are available. Do those say unavailable as well?


Those are all CBT so you can register anytime for those exams.

When I log into NCEES it looks the same. I'm unable to register for pencil/paper exams but can register for CBT.


----------



## Mercy

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You will understand when you’re on the other side, trust me. We do it not because we hate you, but because we like you...and we poke fun at those we like.


@ChebyshevII_PE I know, I benefited from all the great feedback before the test. I don’t mind the trolling.

If I pass, I will help out future test takers and might come up with my own pranks.


----------



## RadioBox

Well, it's the blind leading the blind.

Prank or not we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## roy167

> op says chemical, nuclear, and environmental are available. Do those say unavailable as well?




Op meant to say, you shouldn't see any green if you passed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

roy167 said:


> Op meant to say, you shouldn't see any green if you passed.


The OP, MegaPE, is stating that if you see green on the 3 CBT tests (Petro, Nuke, Chem) you failed.

Except as I've already stated, if you took the FE before MyNCEES was created, you'll be able to register for those as well - which the OP didn't take into account for their trolling.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hahaha I had to take this exam 3 times before finally passing. If there was a legit way to find out your score before the results were released, I would have found it.


----------



## roy167

txjennah PE said:


> Hahaha I had to take this exam 3 times before finally passing. If there was a legit way to find out your score before the results were released, I would have found it.


Not necessary, nobody trolls NCEES website to find out these nuances. Apparently some of us pushes every button that is found on NCEES.   Most people believe there is no way to find out the results unless the NCEES let's them out, some of us experiment with different stuff.


----------



## RadioBox

roy167 said:


> Not necessary, nobody trolls NCEES website to find out these nuances. Apparently some of us pushes every button that is found on NCEES.   Most people believe there is no way to find out the results unless the NCEES let's them out, some of us experiment with different stuff.


Good point.

The only way to find out at this point is if OP shares a screenshot of his account, or if anyone else has an account that shows something different than the green available banner for those CBT exams.

All in all, if this holds water,  everyone that has a green available banner at this point and end up failing then we have found a loophole that shows you early if you passed or failed.


----------



## txjennah PE

I mean, this site has been around for a long time and I read a loooot of old threads while waiting for results.  I'm sure if there was a legitimate method of finding out your results early, then there wouldn't be any more guesswork on our end.  But have fun trying ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RadioBox

txjennah PE said:


> I mean, this site has been around for a long time and I read a loooot of old threads while waiting for results.  I'm sure if there was a legitimate method of finding out your results early, then there wouldn't be any more guesswork on our end.  But have fun trying ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


The survey email joke has been around since the creation of this board. Once people pass they hop on the bandwagon and perpetuate the gag. Their have been others jokes, but not as prevalent as the survey.

This particular one is unique.


----------



## a4u2fear

The OP has already succeeded beyond all belief.  The survey joke wasn't working so he engineered another.  Nice going.


----------



## daydreambeliever

a4u2fear said:


> The OP has already succeeded beyond all belief.  The survey joke wasn't working so he engineered another.  Nice going.


I feel like you might be the OP in disguise?????


----------



## txjennah PE

RadioBox said:


> The survey email joke has been around since the creation of this board. Once people pass they hop on the bandwagon and perpetuate the gag. Their have been others jokes, but not as prevalent as the survey.
> 
> This particular one is unique.


I"m not so sure this is unique - I feel like I've seen this before and it was eventually debunked.  But who knows ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'd also be surprised if they were scored as pass/fail by now, I know there's a lot that goes into the exam scoring beyond simply scanning the answer sheet....reviewing how people did on certain questions, tossing out bad exam questions, cut score meetings, etc.  There was a thread around here that broke it down pretty well but don't recall where it's saved.


----------



## DKS

Someone who wrote the April 2019 exams will need to confirm or disprove this alleged loophole... I am unable to register for any of the computer based PE exams based on passing in October 2018...


----------



## roy167

DKS said:


> Someone who wrote the April 2019 exams will need to confirm or disprove this alleged loophole... I am unable to register for any of the computer based PE exams based on passing in October 2018...
> 
> View attachment 12866


Do you see how your's say exam of this type has already been passed? After you pass the exam, this is how it should show. My FE results say the same. No one has been able to see this for 2019 exam. I believe some people are not seeing green available for some disciplines, they are seeing unable to register red text, which is different than exam of this type has already been passed. If anyone, was able to see this, then it's no brainer they passed the exam.


----------



## DKS

roy167 said:


> Do you see how your's say exam of this type has already been passed? After you pass the exam, this is how it should show. My FE results say the same. No one has been able to see this for 2019 exam. I believe some people are not seeing green available for some disciplines, they are seeing unable to register red text, which is different than exam of this type has already been passed. If anyone, was able to see this, then it's no brainer they passed the exam.


I'm guessing that registration for all that do not yet have a "Exam of this type has already been passed" status based on past PE exam sittings are unable to register for any of the paper and pencil exam and are able to register for any of the computer based exams... what would convince me that this loophole is plausible is for someone to post a legitimate screen shot showing one of the computer based exams showing something besides "Available" or "Exam of this type has already been passed"


----------



## roy167

If there is truly a loophole, I think it should show "This exam has been already passed". Nothing short of that should amount to anything. Which means NCEES has updated their record but your state board has not gone in and approved after which it shows "passed" green in your dashboard. 

Temporary unable to register doesn't tell us much in how the software functions.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I"m not so sure this is unique - I feel like I've seen this before and it was eventually debunked.  But who knows ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I'd also be surprised if they were scored as pass/fail by now, I know there's a lot that goes into the exam scoring beyond simply scanning the answer sheet....reviewing how people did on certain questions, tossing out bad exam questions, cut score meetings, etc.  There was a thread around here that broke it down pretty well but don't recall where it's saved.


This isn't unique at all.

This is the 2nd time Ive seen this one and Ive been here about a year


----------



## Matt Skillet

.


----------



## Matt Skillet

roy167 said:


> If there is truly a loophole, I think it should show "This exam has been already passed". Nothing short of that should amount to anything. Which means NCEES has updated their record but your state board has not gone in and approved after which it shows "passed" green in your dashboard.
> 
> Temporary unable to register doesn't tell us much in how the software functions.


Top post.


----------



## MegaPE

No good deed goes unpunished


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> This isn't unique at all.
> 
> This is the 2nd time Ive seen this one and Ive been here about a year


Glad to know it wasn't just me...


----------



## RadioBox

MegaPE said:


> No good deed goes unpunished
> 
> View attachment 12873


Is this legit?

so if the CBT exams say available you failed?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RadioBox said:


> Is this legit?
> 
> so if the CBT exams say available you failed?


Its an altered image


----------



## RadioBox

LyceeFruit said:


> Its an altered image


I was thinking it was photoshopped, but I still had to ask. if someone else has the same then then it will give it credibility


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RadioBox said:


> I was thinking it was photoshopped, but I still had to ask. if someone else has the same then then it will give it credibility


At least 2 of us have stated that we've seen this prank before. Dont buy into it.


----------



## roy167

> This has been posted once before, but it always gets buried.
> 
> Receiving the survey is a joke. Don't pay attention to that noise.


When the person starts out his/her FIRST post with this has been posted before but it gets buried etc

How does the person with 1 post know this was posted before and it got buried etc? 

If I just join EB then, how do I know receiving survey is a joke or not? 

If  this is not a prank then what is the need to create an account just to make this post? 

Does the person think that his/her IP can not be traced if you create a new account? If someone really wanted to trace it. Now, watch this person disappear! 

This is a handiwork of someone who has been on EB for a while. Admin can check the IP.


----------



## MegaPE

Believe it or not you soon will find out


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

roy167 said:


> If  this is not a prank then what is the need to create an account just to make this post?
> 
> Does the person think that his/her IP can not be traced if you create a new account? If someone really wanted to trace it. Now, watch this person disappear!
> 
> This is a handiwork of someone who has been on EB for a while. Admin can check the IP.


Welcome to the internet, you must be new here.

People make fake/troll accounts all of the time to pull pranks and stir the pot. Their original account could be banned, they may have warning points, or they just feel like it &lt;all reasons to make a new account. 

Yeah, EB could probably trace the IP if they wanted to but this person isn't being malicious, harmful, breaking any rules, or doing anything illegal so there's no point in wasting the time &amp; effort. 

Every exam cycle is full of these jokes/pranks/whatever to rile people up and make them more anxious. Get used to it. There's at least 3 more weeks of this before results will realistically start rolling in.


----------



## Fissy_PE

As much as comments on EB are educating, inspiring and have led so many people to their success stories on PE exams, since my joining the board trolling has been part of the game. In fact, when it is less that a week to the release of the result then you will understand better.  I have been there several times in the past with anxiety and nervousness when people troll but then, the moment the result is truly released one needs not to be told  due to comments traffic and authenticity. At this point there nothing to worry about. you guys still have +/- 3 weeks left to know your....


----------



## roy167

It is one thing to have a conjectures based on some observations, nothing wrong in speculation based on some logic as long as you are not breaking any rule. For e.g. if I noticed even CBL tests are not available to me for registration, one can conjecture citing a logic. But, photo shopping 2017 results and posting that here saying the results are coming out early is downright silly in my opinion. If this what you want to do in life, then why go through the arduous process of PE?

Why people create a new account? Because they are afraid of something. In trying to pull these pranks, sometimes you may find yourself on the wrong side of NCEES. 

Let me remind everyone, we are sworn to act with high integrity.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

roy167 said:


> It is one thing to have a conjectures based on some observations, nothing wrong in speculation based on some logic as long as you are not breaking any rule. For e.g. if I noticed even CBL tests are not available to me for registration, one can conjecture citing a logic. But, photo shopping 2017 results and posting that here saying the results are coming out early is downright silly in my opinion. If this what you want to do in life, then why go through the arduous process of PE?
> 
> Why people create a new account? Because they are afraid of something. In trying to pull these pranks, sometimes you may find yourself on the wrong side of NCEES.
> 
> Let me remind everyone, we are sworn to act with high integrity.


You clearly do not understand forums and trolling. 

Right now, for a bunch of people, it's a way to blow off steam and not focus on how anxious they feel waiting. It's a way for the folks who has passed to continue on the "tradition" of making the folks who are waiting more anxious. It's low-key hazing. 

These jokes aren't going to put you on the "wrong side of NCEES". They're been going on for YEARS. You aren't sharing intellectual property of NCEES, you aren't violating the exam agreement you signed with NCEES. If anything, it'd be with your state's professional board. But these are light-hearted jokes. They are annoying AF and overdone but harmless. So once again, chill and get used to it because there's at least 3 more weeks of it. 

@RBHeadge PE can you help be the voice of reason here? jeebus.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> You clearly do not understand forums and trolling.
> 
> Right now, for a bunch of people, it's a way to blow off steam and not focus on how anxious they feel waiting. It's a way for the folks who has passed to continue on the "tradition" of making the folks who are waiting more anxious. It's low-key hazing.
> 
> These jokes aren't going to put you on the "wrong side of NCEES". They're been going on for YEARS. You aren't sharing intellectual property of NCEES, you aren't violating the exam agreement you signed with NCEES. If anything, it'd be with your state's professional board. But these are light-hearted jokes. They are annoying AF and overdone but harmless. So once again, chill and get used to it because there's at least 3 more weeks of it. @RBHeadge PE


^this 100%^

But I'd add that if you try to steal or compromise NCEES IP in the course of one of the pranks, that they will go after you hard!

Yes, at *LEAST* 2.5-3 more weeks to go. Maybe more. Definitely more in Pennsylvania.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE  thank you for having my back!


----------



## txjennah PE

roy167 said:


> It is one thing to have a conjectures based on some observations, nothing wrong in speculation based on some logic as long as you are not breaking any rule. For e.g. if I noticed even CBL tests are not available to me for registration, one can conjecture citing a logic. But, photo shopping 2017 results and posting that here saying the results are coming out early is downright silly in my opinion. If this what you want to do in life, then why go through the arduous process of PE?
> 
> Why people create a new account? Because they are afraid of something. In trying to pull these pranks, sometimes you may find yourself on the wrong side of NCEES.
> 
> Let me remind everyone, we are sworn to act with high integrity.


I don't know if the Dave Grohl yelling at Animal in my profile pic counts as acting with high integrity...maybe I need to change my pic to Justin Stine, P.E.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I don't know if the Dave Grohl yelling at Animal in my profile pic counts as acting with high integrity...maybe I need to change my pic to Justin Stine, P.E.


Keep it for now. But in two weeks temporarily change it to Justin. All the people waiting for results will love you even more for it!


----------



## Stephen2awesome

roy167 said:


> It is one thing to have a conjectures based on some observations, nothing wrong in speculation based on some logic as long as you are not breaking any rule. For e.g. if I noticed even CBL tests are not available to me for registration, one can conjecture citing a logic. But, photo shopping 2017 results and posting that here saying the results are coming out early is downright silly in my opinion. If this what you want to do in life, then why go through the arduous process of PE?
> 
> Why people create a new account? Because they are afraid of something. In trying to pull these pranks, sometimes you may find yourself on the wrong side of NCEES.
> 
> Let me remind everyone, we are sworn to act with high integrity.


I went through it twice. Been trolled each time. I'm continuing the tradition. Don't like it? There's an "X" in your browser that you are welcome to click on. I'm not the first, nor will I be the last. There's no rules saying you can't have fun when you pursuing your PE or after obtaining it.


----------



## RadioBox

Hahahahahahhaha

OP wrecked havoc on this thread!

The name MegaPE should be inscribed on some digital wall. Lol


----------



## roy167

Stephen2awesome said:


> Don't like it? There's an "X" in your browser that you are welcome to click on.


Instead of advising me on what to do or not do. How about trolling somewhere else?  There are a lots of sites where you will have a good company, so spare this forum from a made up great tradition that you are continuing.There is no such tradition, it is people like you who would make up such tradition and legitimize it.  99.9999% folks won't do such a silly thing. Don't even know whether someone even trolled you or making stuff up.  Not interested in this discussion. 

You too can click X and move on. Practice what you preach!


----------



## Stephen2awesome

roy167 said:


> Instead of advising me on what to do or not do. How about trolling somewhere else?  There are a lots of sites where you will have a good company, so spare this forum from a great tradition that you are continuing. We don't even know whether someone even trolled you or making stuff up.  Not interested in this discussion.
> 
> You tool can click and move on. Practice what you preach!


Nah, I rather continue the tradition.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

roy167 said:


> Instead of advising me on what to do or not do. How about trolling somewhere else?  There are a lots of sites where you will have a good company, so spare this forum from a made up great tradition that you are continuing.There is no such tradition, it is people like you who would make up such tradition and legitimize it.  99.9999% folks won't do such a silly thing. Don't even know whether someone even trolled you or making stuff up.  Not interested in this discussion.
> 
> You too can click X and move on. Practice what you preach!


It is a tradition, it's been going for years. So you're very very wrong here, loads of people do this every exam cycle. And it's only going to get worse until results are posted. 

Either buckle up and deal with it or leave the site until you receive your results.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Wow, didn't realize that getting your PE meant you can't have fun. Looks like I made a mistake!


----------



## roy167

LyceeFruit said:


> It is a tradition, it's been going for years. So you're very very wrong here, loads of people do this every exam cycle. And it's only going to get worse until results are posted.
> 
> Either buckle up and deal with it or leave the site until you receive your results.


That's very idiotic. Unfortunately. Nothing like that is going on, so stop making stuff up and raise the bar a little instead of going down the hill. LOL


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FYI, yesterday was World Penguin Day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

roy167 said:


> That's very idiotic. Unfortunately. Nothing like that is going on, so stop making stuff up and raise the bar a little instead of going down the hill.


Whatever you need to tell yourself buddy. It is going on, mostly outside of the Power sub-forum but it will increase in here and in the main forums. Whether you like it or not.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

roy167 said:


> That's very idiotic. Unfortunately. Nothing like that is going on, so stop making stuff up and raise the bar a little instead of going down the hill.


You are incorrect. This happens every test cycle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## daydreambeliever

Welcome to the dark side of EB.com. 






I've been through this before. I'm not going to say I'm immune to the trolling but I after spending much time lurking I have kind of figured out (for the most part) what/who I should take seriously and what/who I shouldn't. We've got at least a couple more weeks to go people. I'm just here for the entertainment at this stage of the game. 

@roy167 if these people are stressing you out, maybe just take a break from this forum. Trust me in the next couple of weeks it's going to get exponentially worse. I'm not sure where you are located but every time I have taken the exam my state has always been a first day release state. The forum will start blowing up with release updates so you can sit on NCEES F5'ing if you want but the email notification has always came through at the exact time NCEES has released my results. Last October on the first day of release several other states released results before my state and all the traffic on this forum seriously raised my blood pressure. I would have been better off waiting for the email notification on my phone.


----------



## roy167

LyceeFruit said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself buddy. It is going on, mostly outside of the Power sub-forum but it will increase in here and in the main forums. Whether you like it or not.


I don't care so much if it goes on. I refuse to accept this that majority of folks would engage into this so called fun. Obviously, they have no idea what fun is then.   I do reserve the right to call off stupid stuff.


----------



## daydreambeliever

RBHeadge PE said:


> FYI, yesterday was World Penguin Day.


My favorite animal!!!!


----------



## roy167

daydreambeliever said:


> Welcome to the dark side of EB.com.
> 
> https://giphy.com/gifs/see-rogue-vader-rVqJ6XeQFp7ri
> 
> This isn't my first rodeo. I'm not going to say I'm immune to the trolling but I after spending much time lurking I have kind of figured out (for the most part) what/who I should take seriously and what/who I shouldn't. We've got at least a couple more weeks to go people. I'm just here for the entertainment at this stage of the game.
> 
> @roy167 if these people are stressing you out, maybe just take a break from this forum. Trust me in the next couple of weeks it's going to get exponentially worse. I'm not sure where you are located but every time I have taken the exam my state has always been a first day release state. The forum will start blowing up with release updates so you can sit on NCEES F5'ing if you want but the email notification has always came through at the exact time NCEES has released my results. Last October on the first day of release several other states released results before my state and all the traffic on this forum seriously raised my blood pressure. I would have been better off waiting for the email notification on my phone.


Be rest assure this doesn't bother me at all. I know what I am doing and very content with what I do. This little stupid stuff is not going to get me. When handful of people taking great pride in trolling , making stuff up, then I'm also calling out "stupid stuff". Nothing more, nothing less. I'm also having fun but in my own way. 

Where is the question of stress?  It gives me pleasure in telling people, no it's not going to get worse here whether 2 weeks or 3 weeks, no this is not a tradition, I don't believe someone trolled you therefore you should troll others. I don't buy any of this stuff.  NO, sky is not going to fall. We are all going to be okay.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

daydreambeliever said:


> My favorite animal!!!!


Me too! Help by posting more penguins pics.


----------



## daydreambeliever

My FAV!!!!!


----------



## daydreambeliever

My sister loves penguins too!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

daydreambeliever said:


> My sister loves penguins too!!!


I'm kind of obligated to post this now:






But I'll follow it up with:


----------



## Fissy_PE

Ok! ok!! ok!!!,  enough.  let do it this way, if you are pretty sure that you nailed the exam then no qualms, just play along and enjoy the trolling. If you are 50/50 uncertain, then you are welcome to stage 1 hypertension apparently you should not be visiting this site at the moment come back after 3 weeks. If you already know your result and just waiting for the NCEES confirmation, then have fun and learn from your mistake and other people comments.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

roy167 said:


> Be rest assure this doesn't bother me at all. I know what I am doing and very content with what I do. This little stupid stuff is not going to get me. When handful of people taking great pride in trolling , making stuff up, then I'm also calling out "stupid stuff". Nothing more, nothing less. I'm also having fun but in my own way.
> 
> Where is the question of stress?  It gives me pleasure in telling people, no it's not going to get worse here whether 2 weeks or 3 weeks, no this is not a tradition, I don't believe someone trolled you therefore you should troll others. I don't buy any of this stuff.  NO, sky is not going to fall. We are all going to be okay.


It does bother you, clearly. you only had your account for 5 months.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE I DID IT! xD


----------



## MegaPE

The best part in all this is that I’m not trolling. For those of you who found out they failed already, next exam cycle try the method I outlined the weekend after taking the exam and again 2 weeks prior to score releases.


----------



## roy167

Stephen2awesome said:


> It does bother you, clearly. you only had your account for 5 months.


Okay Genius, what correlation my account which has been 5 months or 1 month or 2 years has with bother index? EdUmCaTe  me. Will ya! I would be happy if I only have to keep this account less than 6 months? You can keep trolling after that and keep the so called great tradition going.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Looks like someones feelings are hurt! lol


----------



## Stephen2awesome

roy167 said:


> It gives me pleasure in telling people, no it's not going to get worse here whether 2 weeks or 3 weeks, no this is not a tradition, I don't believe someone trolled you therefore you should troll others.


Account for 5 months but CLEARLY knows trolling/spamming isn't a tradition? Go through past threads and please do educate yourself before looking like a fool.


----------



## Fissy_PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

On a more serious note...

I'm a little surprised by how quick of a turn this thread took. I really don't think it's anyone's intent to hurt anyone's feelings or make others feel bad here, but it seems like it's happening all over. Such is the internet, I guess.

For me personally, my job can be incredibly stressful, and I don't handle stress well. Based on my short experience, I would guess that's the case for a lot of people in our line of work.

Where I am, though, our group found that one of the best ways to cope with the stress is to laugh at ourselves and each other once in a while; it's not uncommon to hear someone say something that, to outsiders, might seem kinda mean, but it's really a sign of camaraderie. It's often said around our office that, if you're not being made fun of once in a while, it's because you're not very well liked. This is also pretty normative with my friends outside work.

For me, this board does a lot of the same thing, even though I don't actually know anybody personally. The way I see it, we all share a common enemy (the PE exam), and as the old saying goes, "the enemy of my enemy is my friend." At times that bond means we give each other useful information, but at other times it means we have fun (which may include teasing/trolling or not), because life is too short to take everything in life (including the PE exam) too seriously.

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## roy167

yyyyyyyy


----------



## nyeit

3 more weeks, cant wait!


----------



## roy167

Are we there yet?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## roy167

I wonder how I'm going to deal with this if I have to take this exam 2-3 times? May be on your 2nd attempt, you just switch yourself off for 10 weeks. Knowing there is no loophole, nada Zilch. You will know when it is time and by then you are used to infinite patience which is key for passing PE.  This can be very frustrating for repeaters.


----------



## MegaPE

If the CBT exams are available you indeed failed. Dismissing this loophole gives people a false sense of hope of passing, but certain folks are gonna be in for a rude awakening come next week.


----------



## roy167

MegaPE said:


> If the CBT exams are available you indeed failed. Dismissing this loophole gives people a false sense of hope of passing, but certain folks are gonna be in for a rude awakening come next week.


I'm told board is watching and those who are spreading misinformation and doing false propaganda, they can be up for a rude awakening. Don't take this stuff for granted, you have signed up enough code of conduct , can be riled up for anything, I mean more than one code of conduct. Trust me.


----------



## roy167

MegaPE said:


> If the CBT exams are available you indeed failed. Dismissing this loophole gives people a false sense of hope of passing, but certain folks are gonna be in for a rude awakening come next week.


I think you are perhaps thinking about how to delete this thread. It may be too late. Some funs can be costly. There are enough examples of this.


----------



## Joey Chen

OP made me nervous for quite few days. Not sure why he does this, but it is definitely not funny.


----------



## roy167

Joey Chen said:


> OP made me nervous for quite few days. Not sure why he does this, but it is definitely not funny.


At one point I was thinking about reporting him. He disappeared after that.


----------



## fyrfytr310

It's all bunk crap.  There is no way to know unless the state or NCEES tells you directly.  I can happily confirm this without hesitation.


----------

